# Antique decoys and waterfoul carvings



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

My Father-in-law just passed . He was an avid collector of antique decoys and carved waterfoul . Maby 200 , we have no idea how to value also we have our favorites but cant display so many . I'ts early in the greaving prosses but i hate to see them live in a box in the attic . Any ideas what direction we should concider?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hang on to them for a while - put some out for display and store the rest away. Maybe swap them out every so often. After things have settled down a bit you can make a more rational decision about them. If you rush into it now you might make a decision you will regret later and then it will be too late. You'll know when it's time.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good advice


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Have seen those decoys made into a nifty lamp. Great display when
lined up on a shelf high up on the wall too.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Hang on to them for a while - put some out for display and store the rest away. Maybe swap them out every so often. After things have settled down a bit you can make a more rational decision about them. If you rush into it now you might make a decision you will regret later and then it will be too late. You'll know when it's time.


^^^this^^^


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Install some shelves and put them in your man room like the shorebird decoys I carved.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good advice above...get a good book on decoys and learn...wander thru Ebay and you might be surprised at what some of them are worth. Think I read that the record price for an old decoy by a famous maker sold at Sotheby's auction for something like $600,000... You might have a few 'treasures' in a collection like you have now..



(Doyle..you are a man of many hidden secret talents..LOL)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work Doyle. Guess you needed something to relax and settle your nerves after those decomps at the plant.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Good advice from all the folks about waiting a while before doing anything. But if you get to the point where you want to find out about the value and marketability of decoys, one of the best places is a group called the Louisiana Wildfowl Carvers and Collectors Guild. They are in the New Orleans/Metairie area and their members are some of the most knowledgeable that you'll find on the subject. Alot will depend on whether the pieces are considered "craft" or art, but if anybody will know, it's these guys. On a side note, they also have an annual fall show and competition which is something to see. The artistry of the high end carvings is spectacular with many being well into the thousands of dollars. The top prize used to be around $10,000, but not sure if they scaled that back. I was lucky enough to win the fish carving competition years ago, but that didn't pay nearly as much as the decoys. Good luck to you!!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure what you have(working or decorative/both)but a few pics would help. I have been to numerous decoy shows and museums/exhibits here in the NE, and it really depends on "who" carved the decoy...Sure, some decoratives are worth a few bucks, but the old working deks are what brings big bucks...I have a lot of decorative myself, but no working that are worth much...

tried to upload some pictures of old decoys etc from Havre de Grace Decoy Museum, but no go??

http://www.baygateways.net/general.cfm?id=70


----------

